# Raketa "glasnost" Quartz



## rhaythorne

No special reason for this thread. I was just updating a few photos at the weekend and thought some people might be interested in this watch with "workmanlike" Russian quartz movement.

Bought from a little shop in Saigon, Vietnam (around 1993 I seem to remember) for $10









*Raketa "Glasnost" Quartz*










None of yer wishy-washy, airy-fairy, namby-pamby, hoity-toity blued screws around 'ere!









*R2350 8 Jewel Movement*


----------



## Griff




----------



## mach 0.0013137

8 jewels









Interesting combination, Russian slogan , Roman hours, plus English day with Arabic numeral date


----------



## ESL

mach 0.0013137 said:


> 8 jewels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting combination, Russian slogan , Roman hours, plus English day with Arabic numeral date
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Japanese battery!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

ESL said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8 jewelsÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting combination, Russian slogan , Roman hours, plus English day with Arabic numeral date
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese battery!
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

I wonder where the strap was made?









Maybe this should be called a Raketa `*United Nations*` watch


----------



## rhaythorne

The strap's a decent quality "Morellato". Cost about four times more than the watch


----------



## mach 0.0013137

mach 0.0013137 said:


> ESL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8 jewelsÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting combination, Russian slogan , Roman hours, plus English day with Arabic numeral date
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese battery!
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder where the strap was made?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this should be called a Raketa `*United Nations*` watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...




rhaythorne said:


> The strap's a decent quality "Morellato". Cost about four times more than the watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


So that adds Italy and the wearer is I presume British









It should definitely be known as the `UN` watch


----------



## Roy

I've seen that movement before in Sekonda's.


----------



## Stan

Similar to the movement in this one Rich, this has an R2356.


----------

